# saving ash trees



## razerface (Mar 24, 2014)

anybody saving any? I will cut hundreds of them in the next few years, but in front of the shop, there are only 2 trees left, both ash. I am paying $180 per tree, per year, to keep them alive.

They get their shots in a few weeks.

edit: Just reread the quote,,,the shots last for 2 years, so will be $90 per year, per tree.


----------



## bsruther (Mar 24, 2014)

Nope, I just cut all of ours down, first week in March. None of them were huge so I didn't get a lot of wood out of them, about a cord split so far. I still have some up in the woods to buck up, maybe another half cord. I hate to see these trees dying, but after all the wood I used this winter, I had to replenish my stacks and fast. The ash was just the ticket. Now on to scrounge more of it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 24, 2014)

We still have plenty to cut. All are dead.


----------



## osagebow (Mar 24, 2014)

Mine are ok for the moment, but several VA counties are seeing outbreaks. Good luck with yours, maybe the storm will blow over ya in a few years.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 24, 2014)

Are you dealing with disease or beetle in your ash trees. We have pine beetles killing a lot of trees in my area, lots of standing dry pine on national forest ..zip for hardwood.
Hard to see lots of trees go down that way, some is being salvaged with commercial timber sales but a lot will be left to mother nature as to rugged to access


----------



## razerface (Mar 24, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> Are you dealing with disease or beetle in your ash trees.


Ash bore wiping us out. I flew over the woods last summer and it looked bad. Big dead holes in the canopies everywhere.


----------



## bsruther (Mar 24, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> Are you dealing with disease or beetle in your ash trees. We have pine beetles killing a lot of trees in my area, lots of standing dry pine on national forest ..zip for hardwood.
> Hard to see lots of trees go down that way, some is being salvaged with commercial timber sales but a lot will be left to mother nature as to rugged to access


Emerald Ash Borer. Amazing how quickly they can take a tree, the woodpeckers are feasting though.


----------



## razerface (Mar 24, 2014)

bsruther said:


> Emerald Ash Borer. Amazing how quickly they can take a tree, the woodpeckers are feasting though.


Oh man! It sounds like a construction crew on steroids out there in the woods! 

I think I have 2 pair of redheads now,,which I never had before.


----------



## bassJAM (Mar 25, 2014)

I just dropped, cut, and split a 24" ash in my yard Saturday that was pretty close to dead last year.  There's 3 more dead that are larger that I need to do something with soon, 2 are dangerously close to hitting the house depending on how they fall and the other is leaning over the corner of my detached garage.

There's a heck of a lot more further from the house that I haven't decided if I'll leave or cut.  I either will need to buy a 4 wheeler or decent garden tractor with chains to haul out the wood, or just leave them as habitat.  It kind of sucks to see so many ash trees dying at once.  But at the same time, it'll give my oak and hickory trees more room to grow.  Besides the heating aspect, I prefer trees with nuts to bring in more wildlife.


----------



## osagebow (Mar 25, 2014)

Current front lines:
http://www.emeraldashborer.info/files/MultiState_EABpos.pdf


----------



## ChipTam (Mar 25, 2014)

We lost all of our Ash trees here in southern Michigan over the last 10 years.  Neighbor used to be a city forester and he was predicting this at least 15 years ago.

ChipTam


----------



## razerface (Mar 25, 2014)

i hope they do not bring in the little tiny wasp that is supposed to kill them. Every time the gov't brings in a new species,,,it messes something else up.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 25, 2014)

Our little corner of southeastern PA has been spared so far, but it's closing in on us from all directions.  I'm very interested to hear how treatment has worked out, for you veterans.  I have a half-dozen ash trees across my rear property line, currently my only screen from a new house they're building on the lot behind me, which I will be paying to treat when the time comes.


----------



## bsruther (Mar 25, 2014)

Initially, the wife wanted to have our trees treated, but I knew that we'd only be delaying the inevitable.
I already have young trees growing to take their place.


----------



## razerface (Mar 25, 2014)

bsruther said:


> Initially, the wife wanted to have our trees treated, but I knew that we'd only be delaying the inevitable.
> I already have young trees growing to take their place.


you can keep the trees if you pay for treatment. The bugs will kill the young trees too.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 25, 2014)

... and I've read people quoting evidence that the trees saved may do fine years from now, once the EAB population passes thru / stabilizes.


----------



## razerface (Mar 25, 2014)

Joful said:


> ... and I've read people quoting evidence that the trees saved may do fine years from now, once the EAB population passes thru / stabilizes.


yea, but since the bugs will still be hungry,,,,why wouldn't they turn around and go back for more ash trees? They seem capable of moving to wherever the trees are.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 25, 2014)

I agree.  I think the original statement being made was that they're moving as a swarm of staggering proportions, across this new and almost unlimited food supply.  Years from now, when 99% of the ash are gone, the EAB population will dwindle, then stabilize at some small shadow of its current numbers.  Also, predators will increase, either naturally or thru un-natural introduction.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 25, 2014)

Girlfriend's son-in-law is the materials guy for Rawlings in Dolgeville, NY & MLB uses their Baseball bats. Ash is the material used for that product & he's having to travel farther & farther from the home base just to find trees worth using. Gonna get worse before it gets better, I fear...


----------



## razerface (Mar 25, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Girlfriend's son-in-law is the materials guy for Rawlings in Dolgeville, NY & MLB uses their Baseball bats. Ash is the material used for that product & he's having to travel farther & farther from the home base just to find trees worth using. Gonna get worse before it gets better, I fear...


Do they use alumn bats in baseball?


----------



## Ashful (Mar 25, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Girlfriend's son-in-law is the materials guy for Rawlings in Dolgeville, NY & MLB uses their Baseball bats. Ash is the material used for that product & he's having to travel farther & farther from the home base just to find trees worth using. Gonna get worse before it gets better, I fear...


Yep... I suspect ash axe / hammer handles are soon to be a thing of the past.  It'll just be hickory and synthetics from here on out.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 25, 2014)

razerface said:


> Do they use alumn bats in baseball?


 
Not in MLB or the minor leagues... College does.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 25, 2014)

I have box elder trees (bugs) in some of my place. I paid thru the nose a couple of years for tree service treatment.. then worked for a tree service. l learned that the capsules that are inserted are available to general public. , If you're CCS your own wood supply it's aDIY project.  Don't remembered co name but spring as sap heads up it best


----------



## razerface (Mar 25, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> I have box elder trees (bugs) in some of my place. I paid thru the nose a couple of years for tree service treatment.. then worked for a tree service. l learned that the capsules that are inserted are available to general public. , If you're CCS your own wood supply it's aDIY project.  Don't remembered co name but spring as sap heads up it best


i have never heard of capsules for the EAB. Everything i saw was a "shot" injected into the tree. Like you say,,has to be done in spring.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 25, 2014)

See they don't make one for BE either..I checked with county weed and pest and found that there was same chemical that overlapped. I'll see if I can find co name


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 25, 2014)

Systemic tree implants Google or Amazon, both medicinal and insect control should getyou close.  Bore hole push in caps with dowel done for 2 years.
My trees were not huge so was easy to do


----------



## Butcher (Mar 25, 2014)

EAB can be controlled but it isn't cheap and it needs to be done right to save the tree. I've been looking into buying the equipment to inject ash trees for my local landscape customers since the borer was just discovered in this area this winter. I'm not sure my local market would stand the cost of what I would have to charge to make any money at it and pay for the initial equipment costs. For a 24 inch DBH ash it would take around $90 worth of the chemical. The applicators are anywhere from $1300 to $3000 depending on what you want. Even with a commercial applicators license in my state I'm not sure I want to branch out from doing landscapes to being a tree doctor. Bayor and Fertalom both sell a consumer grade solution that can only be used as a drench around the base of a tree with good results providing it is done according to the label. It is much cheaper for the average homeowner and is not a restricted use pesticide due to the % of chemical in the mix. Injections can be done spring, summer or fall but it depends on drought conditions, health of the tree and temps. A quick google search will get you all kinds of info from major universities in your area and is much less painfull than what I have to suffer thru every year in classes to keep my commercial applicators license.


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 26, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> Systemic tree implants Google or Amazon, both medicinal and insect control should getyou close.  Bore hole push in caps with dowel done for 2 years.
> My trees were not huge so was easy to do



this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Acecap-97-Systemic-Insecticide-Implants/dp/B0007LRO1K


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 26, 2014)

[quotodgeek, post: 1701337, member: 4013"]this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Acecap-97-Systemic-Insecticide-Implants/dp/B0007LRO1K[/quote]

Yes thats similar to what I used, but I didn't get them at amazon.  Bio something as I recall


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 26, 2014)

Try WWW.amleo.com


----------



## razerface (Mar 26, 2014)

I ordered some to try out. Thanks 1kz


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 27, 2014)

razerface said:


> I ordered some to try out. Thanks 1kz


I know they sure worked for me.Hope they will for you


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 29, 2014)

Found this website which may be of help ... http://emeraldashborer.info/biocontrol.cfm#sthash.hp7u3zTj.kc0H0TQq.dpbs

Wondering if extremes of temps this winter will have some effect.  http://www.npr.org/2014/01/10/261435111/the-upside-of-the-bitter-cold-it-kills-bugs-that-kill-trees 
Pine beetle: http://www.unbc.ca/releases/unbc-research-sheds-light-on-notorious-mountain-pine-beetle-ability here's the study: http://ibis.geog.ubc.ca/~ian/Climat...tle mortality in British Columbia, Canada.pdf
Mind you they have been using the beetle kill pine for pellets...

Extreme cold keeps the ticks in check ... so there may be an up-side to the extreme cold we had this winter


----------



## Ashful (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd like to think you're right, lake girl, but we already found some ticks on our clothes after working outside two weeks ago.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 29, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Found this website which may be of help ... http://emeraldashborer.info/biocontrol.cfm#sthash.hp7u3zTj.kc0H0TQq.dpbs
> 
> Wondering if extremes of temps this winter will have some effect.  http://www.npr.org/2014/01/10/261435111/the-upside-of-the-bitter-cold-it-kills-bugs-that-kill-trees
> Pine beetle: http://www.unbc.ca/releases/unbc-research-sheds-light-on-notorious-mountain-pine-beetle-ability here's the study: http://ibis.geog.ubc.ca/~ian/Climatology of winter cold spells in relation to moutain pine beetle mortality in British Columbia, Canada.pdf
> ...




The weather has not been cold enough long enough according to local" forest circus "personel. But yes is can be a factor in control.
Local circus set a controled burn that resulted in 3 cabins lost..nobody in their right mind would have started a fire when they did.
I hate to think of a longer colder winter.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 29, 2014)

Maybe it's the lucky ones that were treated to -30/-40 below for weeks on end that will get the benefit...


----------



## razerface (Apr 1, 2014)

I treated 7 trees with the capsules. I'll let you know if they survive. After getting the capsules, it looks like the tree guys are cheaper. The capsules directions say max treatment length is 18 weeks,,,where the tree guy treatment is supposed to be good for 2 years. The tree guys should be showing up at the shop to treat some there,,so I will question them.

The tree guy was 30 bucks per tree more,,but the 2 years vs 18 weeks,,,,,,,,


----------



## 1kzwoman (Apr 2, 2014)

I got a two year response but different bug/tree/ climate. Hope you can get the same.


----------

